# Cute little story with video



## rbirrd_97 (Jun 20, 2010)

These people were always finding water all over their pool deck and 

furniture, every time they came home, after being away for a few hours. 

They thought the neighborhood kids were watching for them to leave, and 

using the pool. However, they could never catch them doing it.

So, they set up their video cam and left. This is what they found


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ohhh that is so funny!


----------



## vrett2k (May 11, 2010)

Too funny!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I love it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

That is a riot!!!!


----------

